# habe mir was gebaut...



## jkc (15. Februar 2014)

Hi, möchte gerne wissen wie "alltäglich" meine Probleme beim Angeln sind und ob jemand drauf kommt, was ich hier gebaut habe?

Grüße JK


----------



## Kotzi (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Füße zum abstellen des Stuhls/Rodpods auf schlamigen Boden?


----------



## zokker (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Wenn du an einem hang angelst, damit dein stuhl nicht schräg steht. Aber warum 3, rätselhaft.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Fischschupper mit Bierflaschenaufnahme?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*



zokker schrieb:


> Aber warum 3, rätselhaft.



Vielleicht nutzt er ja nen Barhocker


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn du an einem hang angelst, damit dein stuhl nicht schräg steht. Aber warum 3, rätselhaft.




Das wirds wohl sein!

Das dritte dürfte wohl entweder Reserve sein oder als Ablage für das Holzbein des TE!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Portable Toiletten?


----------



## flarfischangeln (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Schneeschuhe.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Portable Toiletten?




Bitte erläutern- habe zwar ne Menge (auch schmutzige) Phantasie aber.....neeee!#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Na zu irgendwas müssen doch diese runden Löcher gut sein, oder??
Loch buddeln, draufsetzen auf das Teil und ab dafür ;-))


----------



## Siever (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

@jkc: da ich ja weiß,  dass du nicht so der Biertrinker bist, muss es etwas mit Schnaps zu tun haben  Nee, im Ernst. Was soll das sein??


----------



## skally (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Glaube damit baust du dir einen standfesten untergrund für Dreibeine.

Also stabilisatoren für dreibein egal was für Boden.

Oder für Moped/Fahrrad, damit es bei selbigen weichen Boden sicher steht. Aber wozu 3?

Grüße


----------



## Sammael (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

eindeutig eine kombination aus rückenkratzer, bierhalter und wickelbrett!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn du an einem hang angelst, damit dein stuhl nicht schräg steht. Aber warum 3, rätselhaft.




Könnte für sechs-Bein-Liege sein, die seitlich entlang der Böschung steht.|kopfkrat


----------



## dib (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

um eine liege die 6 beine hatt auf einem schrägen ufer sicher, grade und rutschfest aufzustellen .


----------



## dib (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

verdammt ich war zu lansam


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Also, ich meine, da haste dir wirklich drei schöne hölzerne Hackfressenschädel mit heftigem Überbiss aber recht morschen Zähnen und nem Loch im Kopp gebastelt!
Anstatt des Holzbregens kannste jetzt  mittels Teelicht den dumpfen Jungs nen Licht aufgehen lassen!

Okay, gelöst, oder?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Also, ich meine, da haste dir wirklich drei schöne hölzerne Hackfressenschädel mit heftigem Überbiss aber recht morschen Zähnen und nem Loch im Kopp gebastelt!
> Anstatt des Holzbregens kannste jetzt mittels Teelicht den dumpfen Jungs nen Licht aufgehen lassen!
> 
> Okay, gelöst, oder?


 

Hallo Deep Down,

vermutlich gehören wir 2 verschiedenen Generationen an. Kannst du das bitte auch mal für die Ü60-Generation übersetzen? Danke.:m


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Ich versuchs mal!

Also, jetzt guckste Dir das Jebastelte unseres freischaffenden Künstlers im ersten Beitrag noch mal an!

Hier die Anschauungsobjekte

Erledigt?

Dann klicke auf diesen Link und eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit sollte erkennbar sein!

Kalicker

Fehlt nur noch das Loch im Schädel fürs Teelicht!


----------



## Axtwerfer (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Wo hast Du denn mein Portrait-Foto her ?:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal!
> 
> Also, jetzt guckste Dir das Jebastelte unseres freischaffenden Künstlers im ersten Beitrag noch mal an!
> 
> ...


 

Danke,

fühle mich wieder in den heutigen Sprachgebrauch integriert.:c


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

@Axt
Das hab ich unmittelbar nach dem Releasen deines auf dem Avatar erkennbaren Zanders aufgenommen. Dein freudiges Lächeln musste ich einfach für die Nachwelt festhalten! Dumm nur, dass es danach dann doch operativ entfernt werden musste!


----------



## Axtwerfer (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Ja ne, is klar  |muahah:


----------



## Eggi 1 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Das sind einwandfrei Rutenhalter für einen schrägen und feuchten
Keller.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Moin,

es sind in der Tat "Böschungskrallen" für meine 6-Beinliege.#6

Hätte gedacht, dass die Anzahl "3" eher aufklärt als verwirrt.

Grüße JK


----------



## noob4ever (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Schade, ich habe aufs Dreibein getippt 

Patent schon angemeldet? Version 2.0 schon in Arbeit?
Die V2.0 sollte auf jeden fall lackiert sein und V3.0 sollte verstellbar werden


----------



## GeorgeB (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Eine leider etwas unspektakuläre Auflösung des Rätsels. Ich hatte so ein klein wenig auf etwas gehofft wie: Yetifalle, mit der es endlich gelang den unbekannten Fischräuber am Forellenteich zu erlegen. |bigeyes


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Oder ne Nuffi-Suchsonde! Das wär es doch gewesen.


----------



## madpraesi (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Abschussrampen für Petrajünger :q


----------



## wackelschwanz (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es sind in der Tat "Böschungskrallen" für meine 6-Beinliege.#6
> 
> ...


 
...drehe die Liege doch einfach um, dann brauchst Du nur vorne die Beine Einklappen !:q


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*



noob4ever schrieb:


> ...Version 2.0 schon in Arbeit?
> Die V2.0 sollte auf jeden fall lackiert sein...




In Herrstellung noch nicht, im Kopf aber schon vorhanden, Bzw. denke ich, dass ich die Dinger einfach noch etwas "sauberer" mache indem ich nachbearbeite. Wenn der Aufwand dann in Summe hoch genug ist, dass ich das Gefühl bekomme, es lohnt sich das zu konservieren, dann gibt´s eventuell auch noch einen Anstrich... 

Aber zunächst mal ging es mir darum zu vermeiden Unterlegsteine suchen zu müssen, was eh immer eine wackelige Angelegenheit wird. Einmal letztes Jahr hätte es fast, eingerollt im Schlafsack, im Schlamm geendet.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (7. September 2015)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Hi, habe nochmal meine schöpferische Kraft spielen lassen.:q

Jemand ne Idee, was das hier werden, Bzw. sein soll? So als kleinen Hinweis, ich vermute, dass die Dimension :q"dezent"|uhoh: über meinem Leistungsspektrum liegt, evtl. muss der Winkel auch noch etwas spitzer.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (7. September 2015)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Was soll das sein? Rutenauflage für  Alzheimerangler.


----------



## jkc (7. September 2015)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Kacke, son Teil steht doch echt gerade in Ebay-Kleinanzeigen drin?!
Förmlich um die Ecke und die Dimension etwa gleich.

Aber preislich bin ich mit meinem Eigenbau da echt gut dran.:m

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2015)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Monsterkatapult?


----------



## axelfred (7. September 2015)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Krautrechen?


----------



## jkc (7. September 2015)

*AW: habe mir was gebaut...*

Juppi, "Schleppsense" ist der richtige Name.
http://abload.de/img/cimg0318mitlogoberky75ulp.jpg

Brauch ich nur noch nen Schlepper.:q

Grüße JK


----------

